# Nintendo Patents New Cartridge Design



## Hadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo  filed a patent  application for a new kind of cartridge, which appears to be for a Nintendo DS or perhaps a Nintendo DS-like successor.
> 
> As you can see in figure 9, the cartridge sticks out a little, but not as much as a developer cart. Well, that’s if this cartridge is used for a Nintendo DS. The application reads “the broken lines showing of an electronic game machine is for illustrative purposes only.” On the other hand, the number of pins for this proposed cartridge design is the same as a standard Nintendo DS cart.
> 
> New Nintendo DS cart or cartridge for a new Nintendo DS successor? You decide.



Link + Pics


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 5, 2010)

if this cartridge is for games,no thank you,for ds successor only? i might reconsider.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2010)

It looks like a Ninja DS card


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks stupid, i dont want it if its going to stick out of a DS liek that... Maybe its just bigger to hold more hardware and they plan on increasing graphics or something?


----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 5, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It looks like a Ninja DS card


or an action replay...
I think this will also be usable on a normal ds, it will only stick out.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Really reminds me of an Action Replay cart...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

Wait, what? That must be for the DS2, otherwise I'd say Ninty's retarded. No one's going to buy something like that, unless it proves itself VERY worthy.


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like it has some kind of button on the side.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe its some special game. WarioWare Twisted had an abnormally shaped cartridge.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 5, 2010)

That looks like a DSL in those pictures. I wouldn't think a successor since It doesn't seem like the big N would back away from the top shell camera quite yet. I'd say a tilt sensor but I think I've seen a (non-commercial) tilt sensor cart that was average size. If it's for this generation DS, don't expect graphics too great, there's only so much graphics you can get out of so few pixels... >


----------



## mkoo (Mar 5, 2010)

Some sort of peripheral?


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wait, what? That must be for the DS2, otherwise I'd say Ninty's retarded. No one's going to buy something like that, unless it proves itself VERY worthy.


It actually might have some extra hardware.

Anyways waiting for Rayder to post here.  He usually has some useful information for us!


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like i said, most likely hardware, either for graphics or making things run more smoothly, and possible motion sensoring like Danny said


----------



## nasune (Mar 5, 2010)

Perhaps some kind of rumble feature? I mean normally the rumble had to be bought separately so few people bothered (and it would be useful for dsi users (no slot-2)).


----------



## bookwormzsh (Mar 5, 2010)

To me it looks like Nintendo may be trying to squeeze better graphics or entertainment into one cartridge. It may possibly be Nintendo expanding into the entertainment industry, but then again....http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/unsure.gif


----------



## Rayder (Mar 5, 2010)

Could be a new vibration device, or an accelerometer accessory for DSlite.  Maybe a GPS or cell phone attachment, but I highly doubt that.  Who knows with Nintendo....digital TV reception?

Probably just an accelerometer though, for whatever the game is going to be that requires it.....something like that.

Since they removed the GBA port in the DSi, those kinds of add-on accessories will now have to run through the DS slot.  Most people don't really care about vibration feedback, so an accelerometer (or tilt-sensor) would make sense.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 5, 2010)

If there is extra hardware in the cart -- then out standard flash cards won't be able to play the roms....

Maybe Nintendo wants to to render out flashcards useless on all new big name releases...


----------



## House Spider (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe it plays GBA.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 5, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Maybe it plays GBA.




There is no slot to plug in a GBA cart -- and do you really think Nintendo will release a cart that runs roms? Why would they shoot themselves in the foot like that...


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 5, 2010)

Whatever this is, it had better be damned awesome for it to have to stick out from the cartridge like some kind of Gameboy Camera or somethi---

_*THAT'S IT!*_


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow that will be real uncomfortable to play with. It looks a lot like a memory stick. Maybe this new type of cartridge is for additional software to be stored on the DS card?


----------



## basher11 (Mar 5, 2010)

the pics look like a redesigned Action Replay cartridge.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2010)

it's for the next wii Nintendo are going back to carts!


----------



## Davess (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like the Ninja Ds.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 5, 2010)

This Will be: Nintendo Official Action Replay - Cheat with your friends


----------



## .Chris (Mar 5, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Whatever this is, it had better be damned awesome for it to have to stick out from the cartridge like some kind of Gameboy Camera or somethi---
> 
> _*THAT'S IT!*_


there is already one....


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 5, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Whatever this is, it had better be damned awesome for it to have to stick out from the cartridge like some kind of Gameboy Camera or somethi---
> 
> _*THAT'S IT!*_



Oh wow. ...Oh wow. A completely and utterly failed on that one.

I apologize profusely for that public display of idiocy.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 5, 2010)

This has me interested but I doubt Nintendo will use it.  Just because Nintendo patents something doesn't mean they're gonna use it.  They patent all of their (mostly Miyamoto's) ideas and concepts so that no one else can use them.

Nintendo is the North Korea of the game industry.


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like one of those old passcards. Maybe they want to keep the DS compatibility without having to have 2 slots. Or maybe there will be 2 slots, one for GBA and the other one for DS/DS2 cards.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 5, 2010)

It's probably just some kind of chip required to make the game work, ie to screw flashcarts.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 6, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> If there is extra hardware in the cart -- then out standard flash cards won't be able to play the roms....
> 
> Maybe Nintendo wants to to render out flashcards useless on all new big name releases...
> Wouldn't that just mean new flash cart desigh?  or maybe if there a new cart like this that stick out the ds then if people have same game on a small cart they get caught???
> QUOTE(Bladexdsl @ Mar 5 2010, 06:01 PM) it's for the next wii Nintendo are going back to carts!


LoL nice


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 6, 2010)

There could be a special chip like as the S-DD1 that has automatic copy protection wand serves as a graphics processor.  To this day S-DD1 games can't be played on emulators so if its something like this then we have uncrackable AP on our hands.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 6, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> There could be a special chip like as the S-DD1 that has automatic copy protection wand serves as a graphics processor.  *To this day S-DD1 games can't be played on emulators* so if its something like this then we have uncrackable AP on our hands.


Star Ocean runs fine on both ZSNES and SnesGT.

EDIT: And so does SFA2. These are the only two games that used the S-DD1 chip. Clearly SNES emulation has improved.


----------



## saxamo (Mar 6, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Maybe its some special game. WarioWare Twisted had an abnormally shaped cartridge.



This. It's not for a DS successor, it's a patent for a kart with accelerometers or perhaps bluetooth or solar sensor I don't know what.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 6, 2010)

*edit* forget it, stupid ass fuckin photobucket


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 6, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Caught by whom? The police?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe it's a 'GBA Shop Channel' cart. You plug in to the DSi and get access to a GBA Shop Channel where you can get GBA Games or play GBA Games. The extra size would be for the extra memory.


----------



## sfg (Mar 6, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Star Ocean runs fine on both ZSNES and SnesGT.
> 
> EDIT: And so does SFA2. These are the only two games that used the S-DD1 chip. Clearly SNES emulation has improved.



Not only that, but they both work emulated even on the PSP and full-speed too as far as I could see.

Hop2089 is really behind with the news.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 6, 2010)

is it true?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2010)

Including an extra chip to stop piracy?  Don't think so.

If it's something simple it could be bypassed, and if it's something more complex, it will raise the price of the carts/games.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 6, 2010)

It has nothing to do with piracy.

It's obviously additional hardware, and it's for DS.

Also, in figure 2, you can see two additional "things". One seems like a insertion-detection switch (it has the lower part rounded), and the other a normal "up-down" switch to activate or deactivate something.


----------



## Splych (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm... Motion games...? That's what comes to mind from me. I saw Yoshi Topsy Turvy for GBA and noticed the cartridge was bigger than the average one.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe for some special thing or else I'm leaving the DS.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

More space = more data+other features such as rumble?


DO WANT!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> or maybe if there a new cart like this that stick out the ds then if people have same game on a small cart they get caught???









 That reminds me, I was playing New Super Mario Bros. outside one day and then the police confiscated my DS...oh hang on! That never happened!


----------



## o0ICE0o (Mar 6, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> is it true?


I remember reading that - like years ago.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 6, 2010)

The only reason I can think of for this is to fit bigger memory chips onto the cartridge allowing larger games to be created. Personally I think this will fall dead in the water as people have squeezed upwards for 200mb out of the DS cartridges for music games and RPGs haven't ever used that much.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe they got too many complaints from all the casual gamers that bought the ds that the carts were too big/too hard to get out of the ds.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2010)

Or maybe even if this is a new DS cart it... hold on, this is a novel idea...

Maybe, just maybe, it won't be used for every game, just one or two! =D


----------



## VashTS (Mar 7, 2010)

Nintendo is wising up and releasing their own flash cart.  its going to be the N4i


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 7, 2010)

The cartridge looks a lot like an action replay.

It's more dangerous though....swing the DS too much and out it goes.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 7, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> The cartridge looks a lot like an action replay.
> 
> It's more dangerous though....swing the DS too much and out it goes.



no, more like hit the bottom of the ds too much and out it goes.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 7, 2010)

its not entirely understandable as to what it could be but for sure, the system inside the cartridge will be different (and possibly having more than the older DS)
one thing is for sure, they seem to have taken "benefit" from carts and their designs and probably will make something like blue ray which will be hard to copy and pirate


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wait, what? That must be for the DS2, otherwise I'd say Ninty's retarded. No one's going to buy something like that, unless it proves itself VERY worthy.


Well it might be the rumored accelerometer, in which case it would be worth it.


----------



## toxicflash (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking at the "button" on the side it looks more like a release button as the tab sticking out near pin end of cartridge is hook shaped to obviously stop it falling out, but as to what it is, i have no idea , maybe its a star constallation mapper, or maybe we use it to play against aliens on different planets!!!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Nintendo is wising up and releasing their own flash cart.  its going to be the N4i


And Nintendo will probably charge for ROMs, like the Virtual Console.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe that has a slot for inserting a DS game, and it will copy your DS's game data to your DS2 system? But wait... that would have to make Nintendo release a DS2 with 20gb of installed hard-drive space. Not that it is not impossible, just that it would be expensive.


And we all know how greedy Nintendo is!


----------



## unopepito06 (Mar 19, 2010)

It's a 3g adapter for streaming... I dunno, netflix? Pr0nz? 
Either that or it's for communicating and playing games with alien life forms. Nintendo has always pushed for the social side of gaming...


----------

